# Williams Wheels



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

anyone familiar with Williams Wheels? a friend is thinking about getting a set for the bike that he is building up. any idea as to the quality or the wheels?


Steve


----------



## tharmor (Jan 3, 2009)

smankow said:


> anyone familiar with Williams Wheels? a friend is thinking about getting a set for the bike that he is building up. any idea as to the quality or the wheels?
> 
> 
> Steve



Look up Graeme Street who runs CycloCore (YouTube channel). He's been on board with Williams since the beginning and has done a variety of reviews on their wheels. I felt that his reviews were unbiased and fair.


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

tharmor said:


> Look up Graeme Street who runs CycloCore (YouTube channel). He's been on board with Williams since the beginning and has done a variety of reviews on their wheels. I felt that his reviews were unbiased and fair.


+1 Graeme offers a very realistic review of Williams wheels all in one easy place to access; Youtube.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Some of Graeme's reviews of them are good, and some are not. He is somewhat sponsored by Williams so the reviews are going to have a bit of bias. Personally I think they are pretty descent wheels. I've ridden the 38 clinchers and my own ec90 sl clinchers. The major differences were with the braking and stiffness. The Eastons have very predictable braking and unbelievable stiffness, but they also retail for 1000 dollars more. I also know people who thrash Williams through the cross season with no problems.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You should have your friend look into Boyd's Wheels as well. Alot of riders on here have good reviews on their wheels. You can also find it on youtube. Do a search here by typing in Boyd Cycling or Boyd Wheels or you can check out their website.

Boyd Cycling - High Performance Wheels You Can Afford


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

I was hoping find more reviews on them.
I was looking for a lower profile 38c mm maybe good.
They are price good.
Thanks,


----------



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with the Williams wheel system 30? How wide are they? I can't find it on the site.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

daddyjakes said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Williams wheel system 30? How wide are they? I can't find it on the site.


No experience with them, but I was considering them myself until I ran across this deal from Competitive Cyclist - HED Ardennes SL for $660 shipped:
HED Ardennes SL Wheelset - Clincher - Competitive Cyclist
Name brand wheel, 2 year MFG warranty, plus lifetime returns from CC. There's a thread over on Hot Deals section if you want more info. Mine are supposed to arrive on Saturday!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

daddyjakes said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Williams wheel system 30? How wide are they? I can't find it on the site.


They are your std 19 mm wide outside and about 15 mm inside (widths).

I run 25mm tires on mine. They work fine

I will say that Williams has excelent customer service. I wanted a few extra spokes, just in case, Keith (the owner) put them in the mail that day at no charge. When I had question on regreasing the free hub, he was happy to help.

The wheels are a good value. Sure there are better wheels, but you pay more, like a lot more if you want to go zippin' down the road.


----------

